# Frage zu Tutorial "Samba als PDC"



## xloouch (17. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Hab jetzt endlich wieder einen lauffähigen server..

nun hab ich mir gedacht, ich zieh ich mir mal das Tutorial zu Samba als PDC rein.

Gut. Gemacht, Getan..

alles , bis aufs einloggen in die Domäne..
Die Domäne wird gefunden, aber wenn ich dann den angegebenen User, sowie das Passwort eingebe, steht da nur: 

Bei dem Versuch der Domäne "XY" beizutreten, trat der folgende Fehler auf:
Anmeldung Fehlgeschlagen: unbekannter User oder falsches Kennwort.


jetzt begreiff ich nicht, wo der fehler liegt...

grüsse und dank im voraus..

xloouch


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. März 2004)

Sind die Rechnernamen Samba bekannt? Die Domänenanmeldung der Clients muss außerdem mit dem root-Account des Linuxservers durchgeführt werden.


----------



## xloouch (18. März 2004)

1. rechnername ist bei samba bekannt
          Rechnername: stdgnadirap
          Sambaname:    stdgnadirap$
2. Root ist samba bekannt

3. rootanmeldung vorgenommen. hat es aber nicht angenommen...


----------



## xloouch (22. März 2004)

daraus schliesse ich mal, dass mir niemand bei diesem Problem helfen kann?

Oder?


----------



## xloouch (22. März 2004)

ps. hier hab ich euch noch die windows-fehlermeldung:



> Der Domänenname "TUXNET" ist möglicherweise ein NetBIOS-Domänenname. Sollte dies der Fall sein, stellen Sie sicher, dass der Name bei WINS registriert ist.
> 
> Wenn Sie sicher sind, dass es sich nicht um einen NetBIOS-Domänennamen handelt, können folgende Information bei der Fehlersuche in der DNS-Konfiguration behilflich sein:
> 
> ...



ps. falls ihr jetzt irgendwelche Vorschläge haben solltet.. bitte melden.. ich will wieder auf meinen Server kommen..


----------



## xloouch (25. März 2004)

Schön schön. also kann mir niemand helfen.. find ich gut...


----------



## Sanic (26. März 2004)

Dadurch, dass du den Thread immer wieder pusht wird dir erst Recht niemand helfen


----------



## xloouch (31. März 2004)

so, habs jetzt weiter gebracht. jetzt meldet er nur noch:

Bei dem Versuch der Domäne "XY" beizutreten, trat der folgende Fehler auf:

Der Netwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.


Hoffe, dabei kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, was ich noch einstellen muss...


----------

